# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Prise en charge d'extension .aspx

## emprex

Bonjour  tous,
Voil je dbute avec un livre qui se nomme ASP.Net 2.0 etape par etape, et il semple que je suis  dj bloqu   la premire.
Le principe est de crer un fichier Helloworld.htm puis de le transformer en helloworld.aspx.
pas de problme mais lorsque je veux ouvrir se fichier avec le navigateur, j'ai message me dissant que les feuilles de style XML ne sont pas prisent en charge.
Ma question est simple, comment faire pour que IIS prenne en charge l'extension .aspx

----------


## Hexanium

Salut,

Salut je suis pas expert sur IIS, mais j'ai eu le mme tour il y'a peut de temps:

Pour activer la prise en charge des fichiers .aspx:
1/ As tu cre l'application dans "proprites" sur ton site web en bas de l'onglet "Repertoire" ? si non faire "crer" !

2/ As tu bien Vrifi que tu as bien activ "Asp DotNet" dans les extensions (dernier dossier du treeview de l'admin IIS) ?

3/ Si ca ne marche pas encore a priori il est possible de reinstaller le dotNet pour resynchro IIS. Lancer dans le menu dmarrer "executer":
"%windir%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_regiis.exe" -i
Ou "v2.0.50727" est la version de ton dotnet (farfouille dans le repertoire framework)

bon courage

A++

----------


## emprex

Merci beaucoup, 
Je vais tester tout ca et je te tiens au courant de l'volution de la chose.
bonne soire et merci encore.

----------


## emprex

Voil, j'ai en effet utilis la dernire solution, et il semble pres vrification que de nouvelles extensions soient prises en compte, dont aspx.
Merci beaucoup.

----------


## emprex

Je viens de trouver une solution possible,  mon problme.
Pour ouvrir la page via le navigateur il suffit j'ajouter localhost
exemple : 


```

```

J'ai vu que je suis pas le seul  avoir se type de problme. J'ai pass deux jours  chercher, configurer, installer des trucs, bref .... c'etait juste un problme d'adresse. :8O:

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

localhost est tout  fait logique.

l par exemple, tu es sur http://SERVEUR-DEVELOPPEZ/forums,
si tu mets juste http://forums ou dans ton cas http://aspnet2sbs
 aucun moment, tu ne prcises le serveur sur lequel se trouve l'application

----------

